
Discord Class Action Waiver - alg0rith
https://gist.github.com/Rapptz/c93697c9d59ec2f0d8071b7d0e907632
======
eksemplar
Well, aren’t they selling everything you write and say to advertisers?

I wonder how it ever disrupted IRC.

~~~
elithrar
What gives you that impression? There are no ads in any of the Discord
clients.

~~~
eksemplar
Well, it’s in their TOS

 _“We collect information from you when you voluntarily provide such
information, such as when you register for access to the Services or use
certain Services. Information we collect may include but not be limited to
username, email address, and any messages, images, transient VOIP data (to
enable communication delivery only) or other content you send via the chat
feature.”_

 _”If you do not wish to receive personalized advertising that is delivered by
third parties outside of the Discord Service, you may be able to exercise that
choice through opt-out programs that are administered by third parties,
including the Network Advertising Initiative (NAI), the Digital Advertising
Alliance (DAA). Our Services currently do not respond to “Do Not Track” (DNT)
signals and operate as described in this Privacy Policy whether or not a DNT
signal is received, as there is no consistent industry standard for
compliance.”_

 _”The Company and its affiliates may use this information to contact you in
the future to tell you about services we believe will be of interest to you.
If we do so, each marketing communication we send you will contain
instructions permitting you to "opt-out" of receiving future marketing
communications. In addition, if at any time you wish not to receive any future
marketing communications or you wish to have your name deleted from our
mailing lists, please contact us as indicated below.”_

[https://discordapp.com/privacy](https://discordapp.com/privacy)

------
krige
It's supposedly only enforceable in the US, and not in the EU, but it's a
shady move that leaves a bad taste, especially since you can opt out only
within 30 days from Oct 16th and only by writing an email to a specified
address (deleting your account, for instance, _is not_ treated as opt-out).

